# J3490



## kbriscoe (Jul 16, 2010)

I am new to coding HCPCS codes and seem to be finding different information on billing J3490. Our Dr. purchased himself and used 3 different drugs on a patient. When I bill these out, do I used J3490 3 times on 3 separate lines? This is for a WA state claim, do I need the name of the drug, dosage and route of administration for each?


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 16, 2010)

There are HCPCS codes for most drugs.  Are you sure there's not a more specific code for each?  For the very few things we've had to use J3490 on (mainly marcaine/lidocaine), listing the NDC# in box 19 is sufficient for identification of the drug.  I've never had to bill more than 1 item at a time under the J3490, though.  

Becky, CPC


----------

